# Accucraft Mason Bogie



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi All,
Any word on when we may see the Mason Bogies?
The Accucraft website shows expected delivery this month.
Just wondering.

Craig


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Craig, 
Mason's & Climax's wiil hopefully will be here by the end of the month is what Accuraft told me today.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks for the update Mark

Craig


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Must be getting close.

Theres a guy listing a live steam version for sale on eBay already..........


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

They were said on the 5th to be en route to the USA from China for both versions.


----------



## Bruce Sherman (Feb 19, 2008)

I was at Accucraft today and Cliff had a production model of a Mason and Climax which he ran for me. They both looked and ran beautifully, very smooth. The Masons are on the water and Climax in 3-5 weeks(hopefully).


----------



## Tim Hytrek (Jan 2, 2008)

I read some stuff in the product review thread, where someone already recieved an electric version.


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mason Elec's are in. 
The Live Steam hopefully in a few weeks.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Last I spoke to Cliff the LS ones may be in by the end of Dec but shipping in Jan. Said that customs has been holding the containers longer.


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

For those looking for some form of gratification while waiting for the LS Mason Bogies, the manual is on-line at Accucraft: http://www.accucraft.com/index.php?show_aux_page=3


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the taste, Scott. What's there looks relatively straightforward. But where do I go to learn about the axle pump? My impression is that most, if not all, live steam bogies are coming with the pump, and I've never played with one before!


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Only the ones ordered with the pump as an option are going to have them. Basically there is a bypass valve that ties into the hand pump to turn on or off the pump to maintain the boiler water level. The valve can also be finely adjusted to pump half the water too. The water is always pumped so either its pumps into the boiler or back into the tender.


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Gary,

I purchased my live steam Mason Bogie through Ridge Road Station. A number of months back they called me to ask if I wanted the axle pump added as an additional-cost option (which I had added). You might check with the vendor you are purchasing through to see if anything can be done at this point to add the axle pump to your Mason Bogie.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys -- yes I did pick up on the axle pump option, but don't know much about it. That's why I was remarking that there wasn't any info about it in the manual -- only the hand pump! The other functioning elements (other than the blowdown valve?) don't seem much more complicated than a Ruby.

I think Mr. Kovac got the spirit of my question and answered it -- I'll just tweak the fine adjustment, wherever it is, to optimize my run times?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

The valve should be their standard one on the backhead. Will have 2 pipes running to it one an input one output and the valveitself threaded into the boiler. Then the valve is closed all water goes in the boiler.


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Do I remember correctly that at one time there was going to be a kit for the axle pump. Seems when I asked for an axle pump to be put on mine there was the option.


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Ironton on 22 Dec 2010 08:51 AM 
Do I remember correctly that at one time there was going to be a kit for the axle pump. Seems when I asked for an axle pump to be put on mine there was the option. 

Yes there was an option but there are no kits that I know of available if you didnt get on board when it was offered. Cliff said almost all the steam versions had the pump installed.


----------



## bigsteam (Mar 6, 2008)

I notice that someone on ebay already has the Mason Bogie for sale and shipment. 

http://cgi.ebay.com/Accucrafts-Maso...4aa717027d 

*Under item specifics it says live steam.*

John


----------



## Anthony Duarte (Dec 27, 2007)

Under the item description:

"Power: 0-24V DC motor"


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

It also reads - 

Item specifics 
Condition: New: A brand-new, unused, unopened, undamaged item (including handmade items). See the seller's listing for full details. See all condition definitions- opens in a new window or tab... Read moreabout the condition Grading: New 
Brand: Accucraft Scale: 1:20.3 
Product+Type: Live Steam Locomotive 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org 
Supporter of the Cape Meares Lighthouse Restoration Fund


----------



## chama (Jan 2, 2008)

"Power: 0-24V DC motor" 
Product+Type: Live Steam Locomotive 

It's a hybrid!


----------

